# skipping meals



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

I'll admit I like to on an almost daily basis give my little dude a mini carrot.
He really loves them. He has also dose ok with pieces of apple. However I think this time the piece I gave him didn't agree with his stomach? 

So my question is, do you all experience your chi skipping meals when their stomach gets upset?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure what you mean; are you saying that HE doesn't have an appetite now and won't eat? Or are you saying you want to skip his next meal until his stomach settles?

If he doesn't have an appetite, I would just monitor him and see how he's doing tomorrow. If he still doesn't want to eat I would call the vet to make sure it's not something that has nothing to do with the treats. How are his stools?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I think if the carrot and apple are hurting his tummy, stopping him from having them would be good. Perhaps buying him some dehydrated chicken treats or freeze dried live would be a better choice.


----------



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry, I don't think that I was very clear. In between his standard meals I have been giving him mini caarrots or the ocassional piece of an apple. Carrots have always been fine and usually apples have been too. Sometimes though he'll get an upset stomach from getting into the cat's food or from something off of the floor. When this happens he'll sometimes skip a meal or two in a row Which kind of freaks me out. I alwys worry that there is something really, really wrong??? 

Anyway, now after 24 hours of not eating he has finally eaten again!!! :hello1::hello1::hello1:

I was just wondering if you all have experienced this with some of your chihuahua's?

Thanks for being there for me to vent everyone.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad he's eating again.


----------



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

Here Shakey sit's. Nice and tired, tummy full.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

He is so cute  I'm glad he ate again. Inly once has my Audrey Lyn not eaten a meal. And this was due to a sick tummy. But she only skipped one meal and then ate her second meal that day. It is scary when they do anything out of the norm. I would just keep a close eye and if he doesn't eat for more than a day, talk to your vet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Our dog Odie seems to have a really sensitive stomach and whenever she gets into something it's the same thing - she'll skip a meal. I can usually get her to eat by offering something yummy, but in a much smaller amount so it's easier on her tummy. When she was teething, we would put a bit of water in with some kibble and microwave it and then cool it to a warm temperature, and she still can't resist it. Glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## shakey (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It's good to know that you are all here for us!


----------

